# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  رشته مدیریت فناوری اطلاعات؟(MIT)

## z.nasiri

با سلام
شاید به نظر این رشته چندان مرتبط با نرم افزار به نظر نرسه اما  من تعدادی از افراد که فارق التحصیل رشته نرم افزار بودند را دیدم که در این رشته ادامه تحصیل دادند.
از همه دوستانی که اطلاع دارند می خواهم بپرسم که شرایط شغلی،واحد های درسی و کلا هر اطلاعاتی که در مورد این رشته دارند را چیه؟
با تشکر

----------


## z.nasiri

سلام
لطفا اگر اطلاعاتی از این رشته دارید هر چند محدود بگید
و نظرتون در مورد ادامه تحصیل این رشته توی فراگیر را بگید
با تشکر

----------


## s.iran

سلام دوست عزیز
در سایت modir.ir در مورد کلیه رشته های مدیریت توضیح داده و اطلاعاتشم کامل هست. تو google هم بگردی پیدا میشه.

به نظر شما این رشته خوب هست؟؟

موفق باشید.

----------


## s.iran

سلام دوستان
رشته مدیریت فناوری اطلاعات زیر مجموعه رشته مدیریت است یا مهندسی IT  یا هر دو؟؟


با تشکر

----------


## mehdi_turbo

> رشته مدیریت فناوری اطلاعات زیر مجموعه رشته مدیریت است یا مهندسی IT  یا هر دو؟؟


سلام عزيزان
اين رشته در چه مقاطعي دانشجو مي گيره ؟
من كه در دفترچه كارشناسي ارشد چنين رشته اي را نديدم ؟
لطفا بيشتر در موردش توضيح بدهيد اگر كسي اطلاع داره !‌ممنون

----------


## Mamdos

این رشته در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد (و احتمالاً دکتری) دانشجو می‌گیره و زیرمجموعه‌ی مدیریته. درس‌های کنکورش هم کاملاً مربوط به مدیریت هستند (ظاهراً به جز یه درسی با نام کاربرد کامپیوتر در مدیریت). باید کنکور کارشناسی ارشد مدیریت بدید و بعد در انتخاب رشته مدیریت فا رو انتخاب کنید.
من اطلاعات دقیقی در مورد محتوای این رشته ندارم ولی یه بار که جستجو می‌کردم به نظرم اومد یه مقدار زیادی علوم انسانیه! در آن زمان اسلایدهایی رو در سایت یکی از دانشگاه‌ها دیدم که ظاهراً مربوط به یکی از دروس همین رشته بود (جزئیاتش یادم نیست) و خیلی کم‌محتوا بود! البته شاید بعضی از استادها در بعضی از دانشگاه‌ها اینجوری باشند، من دقیقاً نمی‌دونم.

اینجا می‌تونید فهرست دروس این رشته رو در دانشگاه تربیت مدرس ببینید.

----------

